

Mozilla Game On 2010 - Open Web Game Competition - tjansen
http://mozillalabs.com/gaming/2010/09/30/game-on-2010-is-here/

======
codedivine
I have been meaning to learn Javascript and WebGL for some time, looks like
this is the time to start learning. Learning + competition = Fun :)

~~~
zumda
I can highly recommend learningwebgl.com for, well, learning WebGL. He has
some very good tutorials on his site.

------
johanhil
Someone should do a surfing game where the waves are generated from the DOM of
a site that the user inputs. This would take surfing the web to the next
level.

~~~
maushu
This would bring a whole new meaning to bad DOM.

------
colinprince
Hmmm although most of the developing work will be in 2010, most of the
interesting stuff, from an observer's point of view, happens in 2011.
Shouldn't this be Game On 2011?

------
venturebros
I think this is awesome. I have been wondering when web games would look good
as flash games for some time now. Hopefully this competition will get some
good entries.

------
Tarski
Someone should do a webgl game that doesn't crash the experimental builds that
support it.

